# Merry Xmas from Teddy



## Rob Fisher (12/12/14)

Such a cute North American Porcupine called Teddy the talking Porcupine!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (12/12/14)

No way! That's too cute

Sounds a bit like Marge Simpson from The Simpsons - lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Yiannaki (12/12/14)

Silver said:


> No way! That's too cute
> 
> Sounds a bit like Marge Simpson from The Simpsons - lol


Lol. I'm with you on the Marge Simpson thing 

He's a cute little guy. I wonder if any injuries were incurred when trying to put the hat on 

Thanks for sharing this @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 2


----------

